# Oooops we got a turtle :D



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Well as most of u know I will b moving as soon as i find something good etc I should b trying to downsize to make the move easier....yeah right.
Bao had this turtle in a container that was double his size and didnt have room at all, April was selling a tank maybe 10g-15g so i thought i would buy it to give it to Bao and I also got free turtle food from April.
After picking up the stuff from April and doing some errands i stoped by Bao's place and while we were chatting my 1 of my boys was petting the turtle so i told Bao hey i got the tank in the car for u, he said to me that he didnt have space for another tank to put the turtle in and that i should take the turtle with me,of course the kids were like yes yes mom yes lets take it (Thanks Bao  lol) 
We had the turtle in the tank i got for him, i picked up on wednesday those floating island for the basking thing from Bao (cause he remember he got one) so today i am fixing the tank adding a heater and when i wanted to put the floating island it was almost the size of the tank  so i thought well i will run to Mr. Pets which is 2 blocks away from my house and get a small one.
I was looking around doing other things and thinking about it well turtle got his floating island and a new tank too with friend in it, my 72g bowfront. He is sooo happy lol so here are some pics, i hope u enjoy them  I only have to add his light and we r all set


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

What a lucky little turtle!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

77_Bus_Girl said:


> What a lucky little turtle!


He seems really happy, i just hope i dont start loosing fish lol


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's awesome Claudia! Thanks for helping a good person out!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> That's awesome Claudia! Thanks for helping a good person out!
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris


Hard to say no  He was sleeping not long ago, sees like he likes it. he was swimming all over before too


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know if they're escape artists or not, hopefully he really enjoys his new surroundings and doesn't try over the glass top!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I took a bit of water out and i took the glass top out too but i put the glass top against the wall


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome, I don't know jack about turtles, it'd just be a shame if he decided he wanted to go to "freedom" by instinct.

Always impressed with your compassion Claudia!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a turtle when i was a kid and used to like eating the tales of the goldfish lol I put that glass just incase he decides to go for a walk around the house, specially that the fall will hurt him. I prefer to b prepare just incase rather then waiting to happen lol
Thanks Chris, i do have a special heart but then my house is getting fuller and i need to downsize so the move its easier lol Its hard to say no to a little animal


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Hahaha. You made a great decision! Moving should not mean parting with pets and companions. You also stepped it up another notch by acquiring a new friend. Very awesome 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

AdobeOtoCat said:


> Hahaha. You made a great decision! Moving should not mean parting with pets and companions. You also stepped it up another notch by acquiring a new friend. Very awesome
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


Doesnt stop here :bigsmile: I picked up a 29g sw tank with seahorses on wednesday  oh boy lol


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Our Bobby the Red eared Slider came home from school for a summer vacation in a 10G tank. Feeling sorry for him I allowed the boys to rehouse him in a spare 40G I had stored in the garage. After all it was just for summer, right? Wrong! the school didn't want him back and the 10G was way too small....

Anyway the next project I had was a 90G, which, because I didn't fill it quick enough with fish, it then become Bobby's upgrade. 2 years later I decided to rework my 125G - Bobby looked on with interest from next door and with Turtle eyes begged for yet another upgrade. You guessed it - He now tans in a 125G complete with FX5 filtration. No more upgrades!

Small word of caution to Claudia - turtles will try and escape so keep the water level low enough to prevent disaster.


----------



## phyeung (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes, fishman21 is right. Turtles will try and escape. I also have a turtle too. My friend had a big turtle and she lost it 4 months ago because the big turtle escape and ran into the garden and lost. He never came back.
Your turtle is very happy now, because he can swim around freely and can climb to floating bask. Make sure you have cover on top.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I will check tomorrow again, maybe i will lower the water more just incase. I have a hang on breeder there with babies so thats why i didnt lower it much, they need the high ph btu i will think of something


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Fishman21 said:


> Our Bobby the Red eared Slider came home from school for a summer vacation in a 10G tank. Feeling sorry for him I allowed the boys to rehouse him in a spare 40G I had stored in the garage. After all it was just for summer, right? Wrong! the school didn't want him back and the 10G was way too small....
> 
> Anyway the next project I had was a 90G, which, because I didn't fill it quick enough with fish, it then become Bobby's upgrade. 2 years later I decided to rework my 125G - Bobby looked on with interest from next door and with Turtle eyes begged for yet another upgrade. You guessed it - He now tans in a 125G complete with FX5 filtration. No more upgrades!
> 
> Small word of caution to Claudia - turtles will try and escape so keep the water level low enough to prevent disaster.


Wow u sure upgrade it lol I cant go that big specially with the move but good thing i have my 72g he sure looks happy, i saw him sleeping too lol


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Senior management (my wife) set the limit at 4 tanks. Fortunately she never specified how big they were allowed to be. So its created a legal loophole for occasional upgrades. Bobby's progression took 4 years in total.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Fishman21 said:


> Senior management (my wife) set the limit at 4 tanks. Fortunately she never specified how big they were allowed to be. So its created a legal loophole for occasional upgrades. Bobby's progression took 4 years in total.


Thats why i dont have a wife lol I do try not to go to big cause i rent and now that i have to move i dont want more tanks cause is going to b harder ( no that i listen to myself cause i got an extra 29g ) but i do try to keep it the way i have it now


----------



## phyeung (Feb 10, 2012)

Here is the picture of my turtle house in 30 inches tank. Not big but he is happy. I will get him the bigger tank this summer, however. Look the cover I made for him. He won't be able to escape.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

phyeung said:


> Here is the picture of my turtle house in 30 inches tank. Not big but he is happy. I will get him the bigger tank this summer, however. Look the cover I made for him. He won't be able to escape.
> 
> View attachment 14165


Looks good, i have a glass top which i took out when i put the turtle there, if i get the water level lower then i can put the glass top again


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I also planned on putting the turtle in the pond once i set it up and if there is no other animals that might eat him lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

He is doing great, really happy swimming every where. He got lettuce for supper today and he loved too  I think he is not going on top of the island so i hope he gets it soon lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Well well well, i was worry and look what i found lol




























He is such a happy boy, i am so happy  Now to sale the tank i got for him lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks to another member i was able to set up the turtle's light, seems happy with it too. Found him with his 2 back legs stretched out lol I got a bit scared too, i saw his scales were peeling? so i google it right away and good news  he is growing lol its called Scute Shedding (not that i will remember the name for it) but at least i know he is fine


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow another pet!? Nice! My friend wanted a turtle 2 yrs ago so I took him to King Ed's. He ended up getting 4! Lol

I'm not sure if its essential but he adds those calcium blocks to the tank regularly. I believe that's for their shell growth The others are right, make sure u have a cover on if you are keeping the water at this level. Their legs are pretty strong n they can stand up n climb out if they want to....


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh yes, i already added the calcium block and yes is good for their shell. The water level is a bit less now and i still have the glass on the back so so far so good, he is sure a happy camper


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Just something to keep an eye one.. African's have been known to pick at the eyes of large pleco's and someone on BCA had his africans pick at the shell of a turtle that he tried in his tank (although I think it was a fly river turtle) until they had done some damage to the shell. They can be pesky little brats when it comes to fish.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I will sure keep my eyes on, I also have a pleco there and had no problems at all. The turtle is pretty happy and havent seen anything weird at all but thanks for the advice i will sure look out just in case


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

That's a nice looking cooter. He looks like a florida redbelly.


----------

